# Betta temper tantrum



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

This is my friends betta and he does a rather odd thing late at night when she gets ready to shut off his light and cover the tank with a towel. He throws a hissy fit and this is only at night once he sees his towel and knows it's lights out for him. Have you guys ever seen a betta throw a temper tantrum before? It's so funny. At first I thought he was just seeing his reflection but he looks at the surface a lot as well and actually flares at his owner a few times too. >.<

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrK7ZtPqCnY


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

A hissy fit! That's quite amusing! Nope, I've never seen a betta fish throw a tantrum like that before. Now I'm thinking that my boy's really mellow XD


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

That's hilarious!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

The change in lighting probably allows him to see his reflection more and he think he's going to be attacked by himself.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! LOL thats awesome! The little girl I got as a baby used to flare at me anytime I looked at her too closely, but never like this! Thats awesome, I wish one of my boys would do that! Would entertain me for days!


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

callistra said:


> The change in lighting probably allows him to see his reflection more and he think he's going to be attacked by himself.


I thought that too, but then I read the commentary with it and saw that he also goes crazy like this when he sees the owner folding towels, so I don't think it's just his reflection that is causing this.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

He's funny, I know the feeling wish I had a spunky fella like him, some day maybe. Hollow use to be like that but he's getting old and acting like an old man. If he had a cane he would shake it and tell me to get off his lawn.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

That is super crazy. Makes me laugh but you know, guiltily cuz its a bit worrisome. Glad she knows not to do it too long =) Tantrum aside, he looks beautiful and seems in great health.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah she throws a towel over the tank as fast as possible to calm him down. Less light less he can see and just has to go to sleep. His issue is like a kid he doesn't want to xD, he wants to stay awake and work on that bubble nest he has going.


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

That's my boy!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Yay Heckles


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

this place is cool xD


----------



## karmynflo (Feb 21, 2013)

Thats totally weird, because I just recently bought a new Betta. I had him in his new tank last night but hadn't added any decor yet. So, today after getting home from the pet store and buying a few cool things... I put the tank together and re-introduced Flo to his new decorated tank. He freaked out, thrashing around! At one point it seemed he was so mad, that he started thrashing at the bottem of the tank strong enough to push all the rocks aside! Took a few minutes, but Flo eventually calmed down. Could his tank be too crowded? (Pic as my avatar displays full tank, decor and Flo!)


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Too hilarious. (I hope he's okay. O.O) What a spunky boy.
:lol:


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

karmynflo said:


> Thats totally weird, because I just recently bought a new Betta. I had him in his new tank last night but hadn't added any decor yet. So, today after getting home from the pet store and buying a few cool things... I put the tank together and re-introduced Flo to his new decorated tank. He freaked out, thrashing around! At one point it seemed he was so mad, that he started thrashing at the bottem of the tank strong enough to push all the rocks aside! Took a few minutes, but Flo eventually calmed down. Could his tank be too crowded? (Pic as my avatar displays full tank, decor and Flo!)



Hmm I wouldn't know what his tude is all about lol Floyd is my beta betta I like to call him, my first one ever so I guess if your little fella calmed down that's a good thing and he was just maybe frightened by all the new decor. But aren't they pretty when they're angry? xD


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

karmynflo said:


> Thats totally weird, because I just recently bought a new Betta. I had him in his new tank last night but hadn't added any decor yet. So, today after getting home from the pet store and buying a few cool things... I put the tank together and re-introduced Flo to his new decorated tank. He freaked out, thrashing around! At one point it seemed he was so mad, that he started thrashing at the bottem of the tank strong enough to push all the rocks aside! Took a few minutes, but Flo eventually calmed down. Could his tank be too crowded? (Pic as my avatar displays full tank, decor and Flo!)


If he's anything like my male, he doesn't like change, and my male really doesn't handle it well. He doesn't thrash around, but he goes to a corner and sulks. He starts biting his tail and hides a lot more. When I upgraded his 3 gallon to his 5 gallon, I had to try to place his decorations in the almost same spot as they were in the old tank. The only difference was more space, and his thermometer wasn't as close to the surface as it had been before. It threw him for a loop. He bit his tail for a few days and "stalked" his thermometer by pacing back and forth behind it and then would stare at it for long periods of time. He used to sleep on top of it right next to the surface in his old tank, and with its new placement, he couldn't do that. But eventually, he calmed down and found that he could sleep on top of his plant leaves near the surface, and that was even better than the thermometer.


----------

